# General > Photography >  Loadsa photoshoppping.

## Mystical Potato Head

View Big on Black http://bighugelabs.com/onblack.php?i...512&size=large

----------


## Rheghead

I like it.  Well done.

----------


## Sporran

I like it too. Very ethereal!  ::

----------


## dragonfly

Sorry, I don't like it........................I love it!!!

its beautiful, vivid working extremely well

----------


## kara

Wow that is stunning ......  :Grin:

----------


## Rictina

Absolutley stunning.  :Smile:

----------


## dafi

like it. 

Nice colours.

----------


## kas

Very effective MPH. Where is it? Up the morrs way?

The colours are beautiful. 
Its a cracker.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> Very effective MPH. Where is it? Up the morrs way?
> 
> The colours are beautiful. 
> Its a cracker.


Its at the back of JGC's at Harpsdale.

----------


## Liz

Oh how did I miss this?! :: 

What a beautiful photo! Would so love to have that hanging on my living room wall. :Grin:

----------


## Kenn

Now that I think is fabulous almost like a canvas.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> Now that I think is fabulous almost like a canvas.


Yippeee,job done.

Now i can quit with a smile on my face.  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## Kenn

Aw shucks MPH did I put the smile on ye'r face?

----------


## ClachanHope

That would look great on canvas

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> That would look great on canvas


It does...he says modestly....... ::

----------


## dragonfly

well let us see it then.........take a pic of it, you might get a few orders for it

where did you get it done?  I'm just waiting on one coming back from eXtraprints

----------

